# How do I send a bug report to CyanogenMod?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been having a consistent problem with Bluetooth Hands-Free Profile connectivity to my car.

When I try to initiate a call from the car, the call doesn't start for a minute or so. And, prior to the call starting, the Bluetooth connection drops, and the call starts from the handset. Sometimes, the call will spontaneously reconnect to the Bluetooth, and the audio goes through the car system.

None of these problems occurred when I was running on the Stock VZW Touchwiz GS3 ROM, so I know this can be fixed.

How do I properly report this bug to CyanogenMod? I believe that a logcat is desired, but I'm not sure how to generate/collect the logcat.

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> I have been having a consistent problem with Bluetooth Hands-Free Profile connectivity to my car.
> 
> When I try to initiate a call from the car, the call doesn't start for a minute or so. And, prior to the call starting, the Bluetooth connection drops, and the call starts from the handset. Sometimes, the call will spontaneously reconnect to the Bluetooth, and the audio goes through the car system.
> 
> ...


Logcats are generally done two different ways:

If you have working adb setup you can connect to PC and run the command from the platform-tools directory "adb logcat" this will generate a running logcat in the command window. Find the offending log, copy/paste to pastebin or similar service.

Since it involves the Bluetooth in your car that may not be a possibility, if that's the case get "alogcat" from the Play Store. Its like a logcat on your phone so no PC required. Just turn it on, get the logs running, then try doing what is giving you the issue. Go back to alogcat, you can then stop or pause the logs from running, and then you should see an option to save or export to SDCard. Do so and you'll have a report on your SD in the form of a text file you can pastebin/send to CM.

EDIT: In case you don't know how to actually send to CM:

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Use_the_Issue_Tracker


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Always ensure the it's not already a known (or related/similar) issue before submitting as well. Developers do not like duplicate issues.

If there is a similar issue and you have something to add to it that was not already mentioned, it's best to add what you experienced there over creating a separate issue.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys! That helps!

I just checked on the CM Issue Tracker website, and they don't take any submissions for CM Nightlies, so I may have to live with this problem for quite a while ... Or, go back to stock.









My guess is that this is not a known problem yet for CM10, since my GS3 BT HFL works fine in another car and on my Jawbone headset. It also may be related to the still-somewhat-unreleased VZW JB RIL.


----------

